# Huge rise in British UFO sightings



## Royzee617 (Feb 8, 2008)

The ministry has opened up its own "X-Files" for 2007, revealing 135 UFO sightings from across the UK.

If aliens are choosing the UK as a holiday destination, it appears it is becoming more popular, as the number if sightings has shot up since 97 were reported in 2006.

Last year the MoD released details of UFO sightings for the first time, including an archive back to 1998. Previously, details of classified reports were kept secret for 30 years. Discs, formations, white or orange lights, triangular shaped craft and pipe-like objects were all spotted buzzing around the sky in 2007.

In Duxford, Cambridgeshire on April 12, a witness reported seeing fifty objects, each with an orange light, assembling in the sky before ascending. 

more nonsense here:
Huge rise in British UFO sightings - Telegraph


----------



## ccheese (Feb 8, 2008)

I wonder if it has anything to do with the amount of, or strength of, their
ale ?...

Charles


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 8, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the amount of, or strength of, their
> ale ?...
> 
> Charles



Well that means that the Irish are having a bloody invasion by now


----------



## Njaco (Feb 8, 2008)

Didn't Lucky vacation in Duxford in April?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 8, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the amount of, or strength of, their
> ale ?



And Budweisers in America...? 

BBC NEWS | Americas | Call for US to re-open UFO file


----------



## Marcel (Feb 8, 2008)

ccheese said:


> I wonder if it has anything to do with the amount of, or strength of, their
> ale ?...
> 
> Charles



British beer is just water with bubbles, hardly any alcohol, so that can't be it


----------



## HoHun (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Royzee,

>The ministry has opened up its own "X-Files" for 2007, revealing 135 UFO sightings from across the UK.

From an article in the German news magzine "Der Spiegel", it seems that we had a similar increase in Germany in 2007 that could be traced back to this summer season's garden party fad of candle-light powered Mini-Montgolfieres. Encounters of the first kind on the Hynek scale ...

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## ww2 curious (Feb 8, 2008)

arent ufos just government expeiremnts? like area 51 just testing a new flight model for the war


----------



## dark child (Feb 8, 2008)

sup homies


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 9, 2008)

dark child said:


> sup homies



Ya know - I read your other posts - evidently retardation can go somewhat undetected. It's time you find another sandbox to search for tootsie roll!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 9, 2008)

dark child said:


> sup homies



Too many kids with internet these days....


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd like to believe but....

Hot air about hot air balloons sounds highly likely!

Now now British ale can be the best in the world.... nothing quite like some of our stronger beers anywhere I've ever been (USA is OK if you can find a microbrewery) nothing quite like the names.... as I type I am supping Bishop's Finger... succulent and strong. You should try some of the 'Spitfire' ale.... truly lives up to its antecedent.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 11, 2008)

British sightings  We got 'em right here in NJ.

Look at the UFO that crashed on Manasquan Beach this morning.

You don't think this picture might be a fake.....do you   

TO


----------



## HoHun (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi ToughOmbre,

>Look at the UFO that crashed on Manasquan Beach this morning.

Amazing similarity to the larger example - probably the mothership - that landed in central Eindhoven in 1966 (and has been parked there ever since).

Evoluon.org - Het Evoluon tussen 1966 en 1989

In a rather weak attempt to cover it up, the gouvernment pretended the UFO was not of extraterrestrian origin, but actually a local museum. 

Yeah, sure!

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Henning,

That's a UFO for sure. I know, I'm an expert, I've seen "Independence Day" a hundred times.  

TO


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 12, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Hi Henning,
> 
> That's a UFO for sure. I know, I'm an expert, I've seen "Independence Day" a hundred times.
> 
> TO



I bet when the aliens will visit us their ships won't look like flying saucers...


----------



## Freebird (Feb 12, 2008)

Royzee617 said:


> If aliens are choosing the UK as a holiday destination, it appears it is becoming more popular, as the number if sightings has shot up since 97 were reported in 2006.



And the folks seeing them have their "special UFO detection equipment"


----------



## Adolf Galland Fighter ace (Feb 14, 2008)

The Irish might be but those Scott's are might be as well but they won't pay for their ale!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

Didn't want to post in this thread because I didn't want to get homesick but when I heard there was a pic of my beloved crashed shuttle "Emily" well, I just had to check it out. Oh the times in that little speedster! Me and Ju*fxinema making out in the back engine room.

TO do you have copies I can put in my manbag...er....wallet.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laugh it up funny boys. There are unexplained things observed that I don't think can be earmarked as weather phenomena nor military craft. Ask around if folks have ever seen something they can't explain. And for those more experienced in this forum, I would hold their observations in higher credence. Me? I ain't got nothin.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2008)

My son, 4.0GPA 8th grade does though. Scared the $hit out of him walking to school one day.


----------



## HoHun (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Matt,

>Laugh it up funny boys. There are unexplained things observed that I don't think can be earmarked as weather phenomena nor military craft. Ask around if folks have ever seen something they can't explain. 

Actually, I have experienced a UFO sighting myself. Giantic, pink, constantly morphing flying object on a bright, clear summer day, several other witnesses around me.

I don't know what kind of stories I'd tell about extraterrestrians today if I hadn't been able to fetch my field glasses hurriedly to discover that there was a rather simple explanation (little pink balloons tied to each other).

The conditions on that day had coinceded to create a perfect illusion - the key was that extremely clear air completely mislead everyone about the distance, and thus the size of the object.

(Science Fiction author Arthur C. Clarke - Odyssee 2001 - once said: "I don't believe in UFOs, I have seen too many of them.")

In short, we will always get UFO sightings regardless of whether there are actually any extraterrestrians around or not. (Hardly suprising considering that you'll seldom find three witnesses agreeing on what exactly happened in any random traffic accident!)

But of course, the existence of explicable UFOs doesn't prove the absence of aliens 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe Les can give you some details of his "optical illusion".


----------



## Freebird (Feb 29, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Laugh it up funny boys. *There are unexplained things observed that I don't think can be earmarked as weather phenomena nor military craft.* Ask around if folks have ever seen something they can't explain. And for those more experienced in this forum, I would hold their observations in higher credence. Me? I ain't got nothin.



Hey I know, I've been to Roswell....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 29, 2008)

I think I posted this in another thread, but I can always tell when there is a "real" UFO in the neighborhood. 

Very high tech is this Flying Saucer detector that I have the patent rights to.

TO


----------



## DBII (Feb 29, 2008)

I have to admit that I lived in Roswell for a couple of years at the end of the 70s. Of course there is an increase of activities in GB, is it not the home of Dr Who?


----------



## Freebird (Feb 29, 2008)

DBII said:


> I have to admit that I lived in Roswell for a couple of years at the end of the 70s. Of course there is an increase of activities in *GB, is it not the home of Dr Who*?



I used to be a big fan of the show!   

But I don't remember which Doctor had this companion....


----------



## DBII (Feb 29, 2008)

I don's see no Darlek....


----------



## Freebird (Feb 29, 2008)

DBII said:


> I don't see no Dalek....



Speaking of hostile "aliens", I'm heading back to Texas {north Mexico} and out of this ****in' deep-freeze!  Maybe after a few Tequila's i can see some UFO's too...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 29, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Laugh it up funny boys. There are unexplained things observed that I don't think can be earmarked as weather phenomena nor military craft. Ask around if folks have ever seen something they can't explain. And for those more experienced in this forum, I would hold their observations in higher credence. Me? I ain't got nothin.


I have one unexplained sighting. I was working tower in Chatham New Brunswick in the late 70's . To the west of the base is 109 miles of trees no towns etc . I saw a bright light in the west at a med altitude , I followed it for a while with the binoculars and it was erratic , so I called down to aerodrome or terminal Radar asked if the were painting anyone to the west and they weren't , being a Norad base I had direct lines to 22 Norad and the local heavy radar site , I called the local heavy radar guys asked them to check to the west and got the same answer. Ditto for Norad . I had the QRA pilots confirm seeing it as well as controllers but we were all reluctant to fill out a CIRVIS report(COMMUNICATIONS INSTRUCTIONS FOR REPORTING VITAL INTELLIGENCE SIGHTINGS) . , but I had at hand the best resources you could want . What it was I don't know


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just your imagination Pb. Or so most would say. I won't profess UFO = extraterestrials. But something is going on where airline pilots, military pilots and others with a credible aeronautical background are seeing phenomena that unexplained.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

When in my teens while lying in bed looking out the window at the sky (full daylight) I saw something similar to this pic. Now this pic isn't what I saw be it is very close. Even then I knew there wasn't anything that could do this.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2008)

Gotta think three dimensions, njaco. Easily could have been an Immelman.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

You know, after all these years I never thought of that. Just stuck with my teenage impression. But now that you said that.....

But another dimension was the speed. Incredible even at the height it was. The pic I posted is just an impression. The actual object was - I'm guessing - near outer atmosphere. It was a pinpoint really with a vapor trail that turned on a dime at a terrific speed. But I do have to think in 3 dimensions.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 2, 2008)

I too once thought I saw a UFO. I was a kid (who was immersed in planes) and saw an object from atop a hill. It was coming towards me all lit up, no sound. As it got closer it had the appearance of spinning from right to left (counterclockwise), flat and lit up on the edges.

As my mind started to formulate what it might be, the aircraft flew over me. It was a biplane with a scrolling LED sign on the lower wind repeating "Eat at Chan's" or some such BS. Only then did I hear the whine of the radial engine.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

I had almost the same thing happen to me.

1982 and I was on my way to the shore at about 5 in the morning. As I drove through the back bay areas in the rising sun I saw the wierdest aircraft I had ever seen, at literally tree-top level. Real inconventional looking, so much so that I thought that the Russians were actually attacking. The two jets flew over head and I could clearly see the white star on the side which eased my fears but I was curious about what the #ell kind of US aircraft that was.

It was the first time I saw an A-10.


----------

